# New P



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Here are a few pics of my new fish, it is 12 in and has a huge head.
This is one of Bryans and Rhom has the other, these fish were def worth every penny.
Largest P I have ever owned...So far :laugh:


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

sweet fish feefa. Wud love to own a beast like that one day


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks massa, took me 4 yrs to get here.
I added some mela/pima so his fins are white on the edges now but healing fast.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

What a beast he will look unreal once you colour him up feefa.. Not that it doesn't look amazing now


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

very nice piraya you got there feefa. the flames are almost reaching the top of its back.
what size tank you have it in? any chance of a full tank shot? and feeding video if available


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a sexy piranha Feefa. your a lucky guy to have him. 
and hes got some sweet flames


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

jp80911 said:


> very nice piraya you got there feefa. the flames are almost reaching the top of its back.
> what size tank you have it in? any chance of a full tank shot? and feeding video if available


I moved him from the 150 to my 75 and he seems really happy without my little pygos nippin at his tail. I will get you a full tank shot in a few if the lighting is good, I got the sun coming in giving a nasty glare.

Thanks for the words everyone


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Here's more pics Jp, he's always at the far back of the tank so you really cant see his size properly. He was measured though and is 12in tip to tip.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice pics feefa, that is one nice bulldog head


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Droool.

Nice fish man! I'm sure you'll take good care of her.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

It's a beauty bro, I'm glad you picked that guy up, he's truly an awsome p. Couldn't have went to a better home.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks alot guys I'm really happy with this pick up.
Never thought I'd own 2 tanks and not own atleast 1 serra :laugh:


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

That's a big boy! Looking sharp and great flames. The face on him is huge, very bullish.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Feefa said:


> Here's more pics Jp, he's always at the far back of the tank so you really cant see his size properly. He was measured though and is 12in tip to tip.
> 
> View attachment 185163
> 
> ...


very nice setup you have, the piraya fill out the 75g nicely. hope you have a strong power head in it.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice Monster Feefa. Congrats


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

damnnnnn feefa








the fish looks amazing


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice setup for him man.
how much do you feed the big boy?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Guys

Yesterday he ate 6 med shrimps in one sitting :laugh:


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Damn dude im super jealous! If you don't mind me asking- how much did you pay for it? Do you know much on the fish's background? These Piraya seem to be pretty popular going around the PFury members- were they caught at this size?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

The fish has been in the country for about 2months.
Three of these were purchased by another member and one was killed off within the first week home. That member then put these 2 up for sale and me and my friend bought them for $500 each at 12in.
They are amazing at this size, no where near as skittish as my 4inchers that are in my 150gal.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

looks good, nice coloration, and yes, he has a big melon, lol...you should call him "melon head".


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

If god had a piranha that would be the one.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> If god had a piranha that would be the one.


No I think God would have frankensien not my melonhead lol


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

meh I dont like the look of that one, I like the smaller ones with nice shapes like yours.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> meh I dont like the look of that one, I like the smaller ones with nice shapes like yours.


we still talking about piranha's?


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

He is looking good Feef, take care of him!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Bryan did you get what you were moving out the piraya for? if so post pics!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Feefa said:


> If god had a piranha that would be the one.


No I think God would have frankensien not my melonhead lol
[/quote]

take good care and in 5-10 years you could have a frankenstein on your hands


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Bryan said:


> He is looking good Feef, take care of him!


I will Bryan and thanks, you take care of your new monster aswell


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

wow nice pick up man, very nice


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

nice Piraya you got there feefa. hope you enjoy his as much as i enjoy my sanchezi









feeding video soon to come i hope


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

nice pick up feefa, looking a little slim on the belly but know youll take care of that soon enough. Congrats.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Soul Assassin said:


> nice pick up feefa, looking a little slim on the belly but know youll take care of that soon enough. Congrats.


Definately Brotha, he is eating 6 med shrimps stuffed with pellets in one sitting


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Feefa your big guy looks awsome by the way I'd be willing to trade my irritans or your big guy lol.







Beautiful piraya.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Ja said:


> Hey Feefa your big guy looks awsome by the way I'd be willing to trade my irritans or your big guy lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ja and I bet you would.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

frigin sexy


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Death, I think so too :laugh:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Feefa said:


> Thanks Death, I think so too :laugh:


seriously i would do her


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

You should try man! Shove your tool in it's mouth and watch what happens LOL









How's he eating man?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Trigga said:


> You should try man! Shove your tool in it's mouth and watch what happens LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eating really well, I feed 3 med shrimps a day stuffed with pellets


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

My offer still stands.







Can we get more pics of this beauty?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah post more pics!


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

those full tank shots is that a 75 gallon or 150?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

db04ph said:


> those full tank shots is that a 75 gallon or 150?


Its a 75gal, the pics may be decieving because he's way in the back of the tank but he is def 12in


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Howdy.

Very nice piraya feefa, I love his mean look and bulldog-like face. You mentioned he was 12". Do you think he is going beyond that size?, I mean Piraya can reach 18" or more in wild....

Take care of that big boy dude.

Cheers.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Armand_caribe said:


> Howdy.
> 
> Very nice piraya feefa, I love his mean look and bulldog-like face. You mentioned he was 12". Do you think he is going beyond that size?, I mean Piraya can reach 18" or more in wild....
> 
> ...


He will definately grow some more but right now he is only in a 75gal, he will have to be moved to a larger tank to get better growth out of him


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Feefa said:


> Howdy.
> 
> Very nice piraya feefa, I love his mean look and bulldog-like face. You mentioned he was 12". Do you think he is going beyond that size?, I mean Piraya can reach 18" or more in wild....
> 
> ...


He will definately grow some more but right now he is only in a 75gal, he will have to be moved to a larger tank to get better growth out of him
[/quote]

I might have missed it if you mentioned it but Feefa, how long did it take him to get to that size?.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

would a 75 be too small for 12 piraya and 11 tern or u wouldnt even keep to because of potential losses


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

db04ph said:


> would a 75 be too small for 12 piraya and 11 tern or u wouldnt even keep to because of potential losses


if they were very very small and you were only going to keep them in there for a few weeks, it would be ok... but that is a lot of fish for a tank that size


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

that fish looks like bubba from forest gump......








hes awesome feefa


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

damn thats a beauty feefs


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Armand_caribe said:


> Howdy.
> 
> Very nice piraya feefa, I love his mean look and bulldog-like face. You mentioned he was 12". Do you think he is going beyond that size?, I mean Piraya can reach 18" or more in wild....
> 
> ...


He will definately grow some more but right now he is only in a 75gal, he will have to be moved to a larger tank to get better growth out of him
[/quote]

I might have missed it if you mentioned it but Feefa, how long did it take him to get to that size?.
[/quote]

I recently picked it up at this size, cost me $500 but it beats waiting 2years to get him this big.

Thanks guys I'm glad you like it









He's hand feeding everytime and I gave him a tank mate that was bothering my arrow.
Its a 3in Texas cichlid and so far the p just minds its own buisness.
I really hope that it doesnt get eaten but if it does oh well, but so far so good.
My plan is to reintroduce it back into the arrow tank once the arrow gets a lil bigger so he can handle this guys aggression.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

God he's beautiful!!!! Frankenstein Is my long term goal for my Piraya but yours is a much more realistic goal to set for the shorter term!!! (cant afford a 500$ fish)









I love large piraya and urs is my new desktop wallpaper hahaha








Any guess's how long my 5" will take to get there? 2 years mabie?

Btw, hes only been in the captivity for 2 months and hes got the chin callus already? finger chaser i suppose?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

VinceC_69 said:


> God he's beautiful!!!! Frankenstein Is my long term goal for my Piraya but yours is a much more realistic goal to set for the shorter term!!! (cant afford a 500$ fish)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL its my desktop too

I'd say it will take your more like 3yrs to get to 12in.

Actually not a finger chaser at all but it does play against the glass.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

He is an awesome catch. Love his flames.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Feefa said:


> He's hand feeding everytime and I gave him a tank mate that was bothering my arrow.
> Its a 3in Texas cichlid and so far the p just minds its own buisness.
> I really hope that it doesnt get eaten but if it does oh well, but so far so good.
> My plan is to reintroduce it back into the arrow tank once the arrow gets a lil bigger so he can handle this guys aggression.


Lets see if that Texas C is brave enough to hassle the piranha now.......


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Armand_caribe said:


> He's hand feeding everytime and I gave him a tank mate that was bothering my arrow.
> Its a 3in Texas cichlid and so far the p just minds its own buisness.
> I really hope that it doesnt get eaten but if it does oh well, but so far so good.
> My plan is to reintroduce it back into the arrow tank once the arrow gets a lil bigger so he can handle this guys aggression.


Lets see if that Texas C is brave enough to hassle the piranha now.......








[/quote]

Its been almost 2 weeks and the only reason hes still alive is because I gave him a hiding spot to sleep at night. 
I really hope he doesnt get taken out like the JD did couple nights ago.(he was also bothering my arrow)

He is the most beatiful Blue texas I've ever had and I really want him back in the 150


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

Beast


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

feefa iv been patient but i don't know how much more patient i can be....

FEEDING VIDEO!!!!!!!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I'd post one but it really isnt anything special.

He just comes up and grabs the food out of my hand, it lasts all of 5seconds


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

you know that nothing gets us fish nerds more excited than a Big sexy fish gulping down some food. its what we live for









that and anal sex


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Trigger lover said:


> you know that nothing gets us fish nerds more excited than a Big sexy fish gulping down some food. its what we live for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao thats what i was thinking when i read his post









i would really love to see him eat ... coooommmmoonn!


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

That is one awesome fish!!!! Wish i had one that big and the fish!!! LOL One day maybe!!!!














:nod:


----------

